# Help Resizing Animated Avatar



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I want to use this gif as my avatar but it's too big. If someone could resize it for me that would be awesome. Thanks


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Here you go my Connecticut friend.










Don't forget about ToeZup Trivia Thursday tomorrow. If you need anything else with this gif let me know.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks a lot man. 

Do you guys have like an actual store or is it just online because I live in colchester and am always around glastonbury and would love to stop by sometime if you have a store?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Must be below 400 k


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

So I saved the new gif from Toez and then uploaded it to photobucket and put the direct link but it said it was too big so then I did the one where it takes it from your computer and it just shows like an image. How do I fix this?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

How big is the file size?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm not sure I just took the one that Toez resized. I don't really know how to tell what size it is cuz I dont know a lot about gifs.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

PM sent with address info mjbish23.

Give me a couple minutes and i'll make sure the file size is perfect.
I'll make it so you just post it's Image Shack web address in the correct spot in your User CP.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Ok done. It's only 430 kb....(you know Im talkin to you [not mj])


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Sounds awesome thanks a lot guys. It looks great.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Here you go. The file is 318k.
Anytime mjbish23. BTW that avatar is hilarious man great choice.










Plazz you the man baby!


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks a lot Toez. I think Plazz got it all set because it was changed and working without me doing anything but thanks a lot for resizing it for me. You guys are awesome.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Anytime man. Plazz is the man he probably just sneezed and it happened, lol.
We will always be here if you need anything. You guys are awsome too.


----------

